# spinning reel



## william1 (Nov 30, 2003)

I going to build a spinning rod for the surf. there has been much debate over the shape of the spool and the design of the reel. for the maxium distance when casting what kind of spool design should I be looking for.


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

The best casting performance comes from tall spools.

The Daiwa Emblem Pro A features a spool profile / geometry that is proven. 










It is identical to the legendary Tournament Whisker SS3000.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

Let me start this off by saying a Got nothing but love for the Big Guy (Sarge aka ReelinRod) but I have to disagree.... I like the Short and Wide Spools best.. I have both and I find the Exteme Tall spools to be more tempermental. So when it comes to REAL WORLD fishing I get better numbers with the Stubbies... 

<a href="http://s132.beta.photobucket.com/user/kmw21230/media/IMG_20120226_112218.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i132.photobucket.com/albums/q3/kmw21230/IMG_20120226_112218.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo IMG_20120226_112218.jpg"/></a>

<a href="http://s132.beta.photobucket.com/user/kmw21230/media/2011-06-24054806.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i132.photobucket.com/albums/q3/kmw21230/2011-06-24054806.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo 2011-06-24054806.jpg"/></a>


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

Kwesi W. said:


> Let me start this off by saying a Got nothing but love for the Big Guy (Sarge aka ReelinRod) but I have to disagree.... I like the Short and Wide Spools best..


I was giving an answer to someone who's just putting a toe in the water.

That spool profile is tried and true for going on 30 years, SS3000, S5000T, Tournament Iso-Ento, Saltiga Surf, Emblem Pro-A, Sealine Bite-N-Run . . . Reels that he can get into starting at $160 for the Emblem Pro-A.

Pushing him right up the ladder to the 10 meter platform of $500 JDM Shimano Bulls Eye's and $1200 Aero Technium MgS's that can't be serviced here is a step that can be taken in the future if he ever achieves the ability to discern the slight difference.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

I wasn't saying that he needs either of the reels I showed pictures of it was just an example... The older Emblem Pros are a GREAT reels (ebay 50-100 bucks) and they are somewhat in the middle in my humble opinion..


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

The 3 new Akios are pricey but built for the long caster that uses heavy weight.


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

kwesi w,when you say "short and wide" the first pictures that comes to mind are the older penns and reels like them.
good for mono but horrible for braid.
the great majority of reels designed for distance have longer,narrower spools.
the aero technium is in a class of it's own.


----------



## markedwards (Jan 29, 2001)

You can't beat the original thunnus' spool design. I hear they cast pretty well.


----------



## william1 (Nov 30, 2003)

Thanks for all your replies. Kwesi, In the information that Ive read the larger spool makes a larger loop which in turn is more wind resistance. Which may shorten the cast.Im passing this on not as criticism of what you said" just food for thought" I my self like constructive criticism its a great way to learn.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

william1 said:


> Thanks for all your replies. Kwesi, In the information that Ive read the larger spool makes a larger loop which in turn is more wind resistance. Which may shorten the cast.Im passing this on not as criticism of what you said" just food for thought" I my self like constructive criticism its a great way to learn.


It's all good.. 

I own wide spools and tall thinner spools and I find the Shimano Wide spools cast further... With that said we are talking about feet not yards..


----------



## gman1253 (Nov 9, 2008)

Well if you are just getting into it, there's the Tica Scepter reel that's proven for small $. Once you are comfortable with the nuances of long distance spinning (knots, braid, technique) you can move up in price. 

Check out the reviews and comments on SOL on the Scepter - may users of it with long rods going for roosters & such. 

Manny


----------

